# How narrow can the fork gap be for TTF shooting with chinese tubes?



## boby (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm curious what problems others may have run into when shooting thru forks with a narrow gap. (I shoot instinctively in a vertical orientation thru the fork using unlooped (single) chinese tubes.) I'm asking this question because I want to pursue narrower fork gaps for greater accuracy.

I seem to be able to aim better or more easily when the fork gap is narrower. This makes sense, since it should be easier to perceive the center of a small angle than a big angle. (I'm referring to the angle made by the bands at the pouch-- this angle would be smaller for more closely spaced forks). But I'm curious what others have found for both accuracy, and for problems that come up for narrowly spaced forks.

As for problems, you can design narrow fork gap slingshots that have the same hand grip location and spacing from the fork tips as wide fork gap slingshots. So more direct hand hits are probably not an issue, but backward richochets from fork hits might be. Also, at some point of fork gap narrowness the pouch-plus-projectile may not fit thru the fork gap or may be more likely to get brushed by the fork on the way thru it. I'm presently happy with a 1.75" fork gap but want to try narrower-- but thought it might be good to seek advice first. My ammo is 0.5" or less in diameter. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is my take on how to avoid fork and hand hits:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/?p=297875

I shoot with forks that vary from a tad over 1 inch up to 1.75 inches. I do not get fork or hand hits. My ammo varies from .5 inches down, and I do shoot stones. It is up to you and how you shoot. I would think you would be fine with 1 inch, but as I have said before, it depends a lot on your release. Just experiment with it and see what suits you personally.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I reckon the only way to know is to try it. Perhaps a triangular fork cross-sectional shape is advisable to make sure that fork hits rebound to the side and not straight back at you?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Personally, I think that by narrowing the measurement between forks you are restricting yourself! Why not go with a no fork SS?


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

You need to find the limits of your shooting style on your own. Softer pulls and safe ammo and go from there.

Because you shoot instinctively, i will suggest adding a flip component to your shooting style but that's something else.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine are either 1 1/4" or 1 1/2". I usually use a hole saw drill bit to cut it out and those are the two sizes I use. I have never had a problem with fork hits, I don't know what causes it and I don't ever read any thing about it. It might cause me to start thinking about it and that would be bad.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The gap between my OPFS is 3/4 inch or slightly less. And no fork hits even when shooting with 1 inch marbles.

Forgot to mention The Flattop Shooter has one fork no gap and no fork hits either.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgui said:


> The gap between my OPFS is 3/4 inch or slightly less. And no fork hits even when shooting with 1 inch marbles.
> 
> Forgot to mention The Flattop Shooter has one fork no gap and no fork hits either.


The original question was about shooting through the forks. I do not believe it is possible to shoot a 1 inch marble through the forks with a fork gap of 3/4 or an inch or less ... :rofl:

If you are willing to forgo having the ammo pass between the fork tips then you will have to flip the fork or to use the speed bump effect (or both). The Guatemalan style slingshots may be of interest to you. There is a very nice book on the subject:

http://www.amazon.co...malan slingshot

I have a copy of the book, and it is very interesting. Here are a few photos of Guatemalan slingshots.









And here is a fellow shooting one:



Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The above pictures are unusual and intriging.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those photos Charles! There is so much to learn about our hobby which is universal. We are just seeing the tip of the global situation. Keep well,
Dr. J.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok the simple truth of the matter is that forks any forks chinese or otrerwise can be worked with no matter how narrow or wide the frame or forks are. It makes no difference because it totally depends on your technique and nothing else. One primary difference in fork width is the speed of travel that is the more narrow the faster and wider I as slower. So just get the frame that you like and work with it and be sure it is not a cheap knock off so go with Dankung stainless and not a zink alloy and wear good eye protection. Thats all.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14442-mini-max-otf/


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been told TTF is more accurate but I'm loving OTT. I shot a rock the size of a golf ball out of my OPFS the other day for shites and giggles.

Anyway. To actually answer the question. The only thing I can recommend is the opposite of what an earlier poster said. I like forks where the outside is closer to parallel to the grip.

You actually aim through the fork gap?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

